# 2011 Banana magic camber?



## RobBBQ (Oct 5, 2010)

Heya I've got a question about the 2011 lib tech banana magic. I've been asking around to several shops and have gotten several answers to this question- is there regular camber from the bindings to the tips on the 2011 banana magic? I know the lib site says its just enhanced BTX, and a few shops told me the same thing, but 2 shops I contacted had a look and would swear that its got regular camber outboard of the bindings. That and several reviews (e.g., transworld snowboarding) say that there is camber outboard of the bindings. 

I ask because I'll be in the states in a coupla weeks (over from Holland) and want to take advantage of the good exchange rate and get a new deck. I had been riding regular cambered all mountain freestyle boards for ages (from Ride and K2), then 2 seasons ago tried a skate banana and really liked the magnetraction and thought the reverse camber was loads of fun, but that the board was not quite aggressive enough. Didn't really push back out of turns at speed and etc. So I'm looking for an upgrade, but want to stick with magnetraction and would like to stay with the reverse camber between the feet- works for me. Thanks!

Rob


----------



## Sasho (Jul 14, 2010)

The C2 BTX generally means rocker between the feet and camber from bindings to nose/tail, so the answer to your question is : 
YES, there is regular camber from the bindings to the tips, just like the RC from Never Summer. 

PS: I ENVY you for this board...watch for me on the hill - I will steal it from ya


----------



## neveo (Sep 30, 2010)

is the 09 and 10 models the same set up except for graphics?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The Banana Magic is not a C2 BTX. I saw a couple of sites with that and it is false. It's just BTX. Rocker between the feet. It's right on Lib Tech's site too:

Snowboards Lib Tech Snowboards

Says BTX right there. If it had camber outside the bindings, it would be called a C2 BTX. I rode this board, trust me... it's not a C2.

Give me the name of those shops. I'll try and see if I can get a Lib Tech rep to talk to them about the tech.


----------



## RobBBQ (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. The responses I got from Evo and blue tomato was that it is BTX but with more rocker than the usual libs. The guys at Porter Tahoe and Hot Zone though had a look and told me that to their eye there is indeed camber outboard of the bindings on the 2011 model when they lined it up against a T.Rice. The idea was that maybe to avoid confusion lib called this board BTX when perhaps its better called something like C2 with extra rocker...? Looked at shops around ehre in Holland and they aren't carrying the magic, just bananas and T.Rice models.

Rob


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, I definitely didn't notice that it was cambered in the tip and tail. I'll find out for sure directly from Lib and keep you posted.

I would think Lib Tech would advertise it as a hybrid camber if it really was that. As far I know and felt, it was just a deeper rocker dead center of the board.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

lib tech wouldnt advertise shit if they felt like it


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> lib tech wouldnt advertise shit if they felt like it


Thank you for that lovely insight. I have to poop now.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

here's your options T.Rice, TRS, Dark, riders Choice, Altered Genetics, Kass, Temple, Lando, Lynn. Lando and lynn have a mellow Magnetraction


----------



## Sasho (Jul 14, 2010)

Obviously I'm in some kind of misunderstanding then :-/. Thought its C2 also, my bad


----------



## RobBBQ (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey again- yeah, it is a confusing thing because the information you'll find on the net isn't consistent- or from shops for that matter. Simple as that. As an example, if you look on the lib site, like Leo pointed out, it describes the board as having BTX with horsepower construction. However, if you read the transword snowboarding article here: TransWorld Snowboarding September Issue Board Of The Month: Lib Tech Banana Magic 
it clearly states: "Camber: Enhanced Banana rocker between the feet (the most accentuated of any Lib) with subtle camber from the inserts to the tips." though nowhere does it mention C2. 


...?


----------



## RobBBQ (Oct 5, 2010)

Just heard back from a shop that checked with Lib. Interesting answer:

"I think the reason why you have been getting different answers is because they way Lib has been marketing the board. They call the technology "banana majic" because they are not releasing the spec on the details of the technology and trying to keep it as somewhat as a mystery in their marketing plans. I have asked around the office and talked with a few other people that tested it and they stated that there was a slight camber outside of the binding. I also contacted our Lib rep and he said that the board uses "Free Range Banana Tech" which makes for a very slight camber for the board. The technology that uses the most camber are the C2 boards in the Lib line like the Jamie Lynn or the T. Rice Pro model."


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Haha, yea that was snowboards.net. I was talking to our buyer when your Email was brought up.

I personally didn't notice the camber in it. Well, I guess I actually did, but never realized it. It had much better stability than the skate banana was just an overall better board by far.

So there you have it. Straight from our Lib Tech rep. Very slight camber, but not enough to deem it a C2.

He also said that this is something they've always had in this board and many of their BTX boards. They are always playing around with the BTX shape.


----------



## RobBBQ (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for helping to clear that up!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

fuck yeah lets confuse the fuck out of everybody, you all have no fucking right to know what you're buying!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> fuck yeah lets confuse the fuck out of everybody, you all have no fucking right to know what you're buying!


Stop being a whiney baby. You're exaggerating like a mofo. The reason why they never mentioned the camber in the Ban Magic is because it is soooooo subtle. 

It's marketing. Everyone does it.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

all banana boards have a small cambered section near the inserts where the board makes the transition from rocker to flat. Only way to merge rocker into flat is to curve back down a little . 
if this is a btx board's rocker profile --\__/-- then these sections are cambered -( -\ ) __ ( /- ) -


----------



## neveo (Sep 30, 2010)

not trying to hijack but what is the flex /feel rating between skate and magic?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Leo said:


> Stop being a whiney baby. You're exaggerating like a mofo. The reason why they never mentioned the camber in the Ban Magic is because it is soooooo subtle.
> 
> It's marketing. Everyone does it.


its not marketing, its bullshit

you know its bullshit when the people working the shops cant even give a straight answer


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> its not marketing, its bullshit
> 
> you know its bullshit when the people working the shops cant even give a straight answer


Yes, you are right. I 100% agree


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

neveo said:


> not trying to hijack but what is the flex /feel rating between skate and magic?


skate is more softer than magic. magic can be your all mountain to free riding board if chooses. 
magic is the ish thou... everyone that's been on one will stand by it. skate is loved by some but hate by others in that it's been overhyped.


----------



## RobBBQ (Oct 5, 2010)

Just heard from the guys over at the house. Here's what they said:

"I actually have the lib guy in the shop tonight, here's the full scoop...The Banana Magic is a c2btx with the camber outside the bindings and it sounds like it's going to be an awesome ride. It's going to ride with that skatey kind of feel but still be very solid at high speed and be able to power through turns."


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I honestly think you are over-thinking this thing to be honest.

I'm 99.9% sure it is not a full on C2 BTX. Regardless of the classification. Our rep told us that they call it a "free-range Banana".

Either way man, this board rides beautifully. Stop thinking and pull the trigger if you got the dough flowing.


----------



## neveo (Sep 30, 2010)

legends6spd said:


> skate is more softer than magic. magic can be your all mountain to free riding board if chooses.
> magic is the ish thou... everyone that's been on one will stand by it. skate is loved by some but hate by others in that it's been overhyped.


hey thanks, one last question is the 2009 model{ with all the glitter} the same as the 2010/2011 except for graphics? i appreciate the replies.... thanks


----------

